# Outlook Express - Hotmail Account Only?



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm setting up Outlook Express for somebody in OS 9. They have MSN Internet Access which will connect thru the OS 9 dial up stuff which is no problem.

I am able to set up their MSN/Hotmail name to work via a Web HTTP account inside of Outlook Express and it creates it's own folder and subfolders for the MSN account. The problem is, there is still the default inbox/outbox/sent folders. Is there any way to remove those folders and just keep the MSN folder list? The user is a newbie so I don't want the double folders there to confuse them.

Please help if you can. Thanks!


----------



## techie (Apr 21, 2002)

greetings dricci,

i just saw your post today, it is not possible to remove the default folders that i am aware of ,but it would be helpful to know if the user has http based mail or pop3 acct.if the acct is pop based there is no need for the extra folders just set up a pop3 account instead. goto-tools-accounts new acct
set up up incoming as op3.email.msn.com
set up out going as: smtp.email.msn.com plus click on advanced sending options and select :smtp server requires authentication use same as incoming server(this is very important if they want to send email).if they are web based(email) call ts and ask for a pop3 rollback to assure the acct is pop based.msn ts 1800 386 5550.of course they dont support mac but the acct can be rolled back if need be.


hope this helps out,
techie


----------



## dricci (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks! I read something about using it as a pop3/smtp-secure setup but I read a Microsoft technote stating that they'd be disabling pop3/smtp access down the road in favour of HTTP connections.

I'll give it a try, though! Thanks again!


----------

